# Creme eggs



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

5 for a Â£1 down the road, bought 25. Have now eaten 9.

Should have stopped at 2 [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Is that 9 as in one egg after another in the space of so many minutes?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> Is that 9 as in one egg after another in the space of so many minutes?


yep


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

You bat fastard :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

stgeorgex997 said:


> You bat fastard :wink:


Correction there Stgeorgex997 ...'YOU BAT GREEDY FASTARD!'    :-* .

How many more do you plan on eating today Ronin? :-*


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Someone will have to take the roof off to get in their car later


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Can't stand the things myself - 'Orrible sickly, sweet, sticky, yuk yuk [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]

(but respect due to you if you can eat 9 in a row - I couldn't even manage one :lol: )


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

The are delicious frozen! Hmmm YUM YUM! [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> stgeorgex997 said:
> 
> 
> > You bat fastard :wink:
> ...


Not sure - i have told my assistant to hide them until i go home.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

ronin said:


> 5 for a Â£1 down the road, bought 25. Have now eaten 9.
> 
> Should have stopped at 2 [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=oops.gif]


Means there are some left - I'd rather have one of them over a gmail account anyday.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ronin said:


> i have told my assistant to hide them until i go home.


Hahah....well I hope for your benefit you don't loose count otherwise if your one short you will know who has eaten it .


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

ronin said:


> i have told my assistant to hide them until i go home.


Quitter. Do the lot. I challenge you


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Widget said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > i have told my assistant to hide them until i go home.
> ...


He is a chicken. 

I hate these eggs as well...yikes.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I find these days and over the last decade or so, the cream in the egg isn't soft, smooth and creamy no longer like it used to be but thick sugary stuff that doesn't drizzle.

I still like them though and would never turn one down if I was offered one 

Hmmm I quite fancy one now :idea:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> I find these days and over the last decade or so, the cream
> isn't soft, smooth and creamy no longer like it used to be but thick sugary stuff that doesn't drizzle.
> 
> I still like them though and would never turn one down if I was offered one
> ...


Any excuse to have something thick, white and creamy drizzling down your chin, eh Abi? :wink:


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> Any excuse to have something thick, white and creamy drizzling down your chin, eh Abi? :wink:


Oh that is disgusting!!  
What a waste of Bailey's Irish !!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Widget said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > i have told my assistant to hide them until i go home.
> ...


Now only got 6 left ( but i did give two away )


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Ohhhh, we knew you have a soft heart like a creamy egg Ronin.


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

I used to dip my finger in and suck the cream off...but nowadays I cant seem to get my finger in..... :roll:

Either the eggs are smaller or my fingers are fatter....


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

NykS5 said:


> Either the eggs are smaller or my fingers are fatter....


You can bite the egg further down to reveal a bigger opening into which you can then dip your 'lolly pop stick' digit.


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Thank you Widget 

I may be fat of finger but I am small of mouth  :wink:

Just had to go out and buy a couple...one for me, one for him......but oh dear - he's not home till about 9 tonight...and he will never know.... [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

NykS5 said:


> I used to dip my finger in and suck the cream off...but nowadays I cant seem to get my finger in..... :roll:
> 
> Either the eggs are smaller or my fingers are fatter....


Stick your tongue in and wiggle it about and get all that cream around ya chops


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

> Stick your tongue in and wiggle it about and get all that cream around ya chops


  Yeah - twied dat - got it sthtuck  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > ronin said:
> ...


No - if he was a chicken, he wouldn't have to buy the eggs.


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

> No - if he was a chicken, he wouldn't have to buy the eggs.


Ah but would he lay creme ones? :?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

auditt260bhp said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > I find these days and over the last decade or so, the cream
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


You saucy pair


----------



## v6vin (Oct 6, 2004)

Creme eggs coated in space dust. :roll:


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> Is that 9 as in one egg after another in the space of so many minutes?


So whats the record? 9 in how many minutes? 8)

Gotta stop seeing everything as a challenge


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Creme eggs


Stop, please [smiley=stop.gif] 
I haven't even digested all the Christmas stuff :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A local shop to where I live is selling cream eggs, 3 for 89p.  So I bought 6    and ate three one after eachother.   . God they were scrummy and.. and... and...AND the cream was creamy and runny and bloody hmmmmm hmmmmmmmmmm YES YES YES YES!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

yeeeeeeeeeeuch - can't stand Creme Eggs. Far to sickly - used to love them :? Remember the chocolate variation they did - Border Creme Eggs. They had a tartan wrapper and were very scrummy :roll: 

Now a Baileys Creme Egg - what an idea :roll: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Use to like the mallow eggs but you dont see them now


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> A local shop to where I live is selling cream eggs, 3 for 89p.  So I bought 6    and ate three one after eachother.   . God they were scrummy and.. and... and...AND the cream was creamy and runny and bloody hmmmmm hmmmmmmmmmm YES YES YES YES!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


I can sense a visit to the dentist coming up


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > A local shop to where I live is selling cream eggs, 3 for 89p.  So I bought 6    and ate three one after eachother.   . God they were scrummy and.. and... and...AND the cream was creamy and runny and bloody hmmmmm hmmmmmmmmmm YES YES YES YES!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> ...


Ah so what! You only live once and I doubt they will do much damage. As for the calories, I cycle and jog so hopefully will burn them off over these few days.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Can't believe we've got to 3 pages without someone asking

'so - how DO you eat yours....'

or worse yet

'how do you like your eggs in the morning (darlin)'

:roll:

besides - the only decent bit of a creme egg is that thick bit of chocolate at the top


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Can't believe we've got to 3 pages without someone asking
> 
> 'so - how DO you eat yours....'
> 
> ...


As your asking  I lick first then bite into it :wink:  Yummy :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Try shoving all three in at once!  :-*


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

actually - I prefer to gently nibble at the top then scoop out the filling with my tongue :roll: hoping that he choccy doesn;t melt and make too much mess :-*


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> Try shoving all three in at once!  :-*


Big mouth :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Pammy said:


> actually - I prefer to gently nibble at the top then scoop out the filling with my tongue :roll: hoping that he choccy doesn;t melt and make too much mess :-*


That works for me too


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > Try shoving all three in at once!  :-*
> ...


HAR HAR HAR :twisted: :twisted: :-* . Must be kidding. I can't even get one whole egg in let or lone three :lol:  :-*


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


What about three halfs ?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > Terri_TT said:
> ...


Mine's a 'swift' baby :lol:  :wink: ....with some salt 'n' vinegar crisps :lol:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> Pammy said:
> 
> 
> > actually - I prefer to gently nibble at the top then scoop out the filling with my tongue :roll: hoping that he choccy doesn;t melt and make too much mess :-*
> ...


  

for all you creme egg lovers out there


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Pammy said:
> ...


  My god  that's a big one :wink:

Don't tell me :roll: you've heard that before  :-*


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

:lol: :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> for all you creme egg lovers out there


I'll go along with this one ... or was it: *in* this one 8)


----------

